# Should I house 2 snakes together ?



## bigguy (Mar 7, 2014)

Snakes, particulary pythons are solitary animals and only ever come together at breeding season. They do not require company or get lonely as so many inexperienced keepers believe. Having 2 snakes in one enclosure, no matter what the species is putting them at risk.

This topic has been bought up so many times. And every time we warn people not to do it, many come forwarded stating they have had theirs together for years and never have a problem. Take this latest incident. A pair of Olives living together for 4 years without a problem and suddenly a fight to the death. You were lucky you found them in time or you could have lost both.

I have been in this game longer than most on this site, and I can truthfully tell you over the last 50 years I have heard of easily 1000 disasters occurring where 1, or even both snakes were killed living together. For people who claim to love reptiles I can not fathom why they would put their animals at risk by housing together. You may get away with it but many don't.


----------

